# Taking ipod out of disk mode?



## thendh

Good Morning all,

I put my iPod into disk mode, managed to connect it to my pc, and it repaired all my problems, but how do I take it out of disk mode?

Because for some reason when i tell itunes to disconnect my ipod, it does so, but thenthe "OK to disconnect" screen does not leave, and the ipod cant be used.

Any help greatly appreciated.

-thendh.


----------



## Pelao

Hi
Not sure if taking it out of disk mode will solve the problem.

Anyway, I think this is it: with the Pod connected, go into iTunes preferences, select iPod, and de-select the option that allows disc mode.


----------



## picxpert

If it says "OK to Disconnect" it's fine to unplug it. Kinda weird that you're seeing that though - it should only come up when hooking up to a car kit or other kind of control device, I believe.


----------



## thendh

Thanks alot for your replies, I got it to work by updating the iPod software.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------

